# To Choose Between a Gheenoe or a Skiff...



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

When I was in the skiff/Gheenoe market for the very first time, I came across a 2 year old gheenoe classic with a new 4 stroke and trailer for under 4k. I bought it and fished the living sh*t out of it and my father still fishes it hard to this day. Keep looking for the right deal and spend your time fishing instead of grinding and glassing. Then, buy the cheap old one and refurb it for fun!


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

You can buy a new Gheenoe hull or certain skiff hulls (Saltmarsh, Ankona, Skimmer.....) for pretty cheap. Add a used 15-25hp 2stroke and still be in the 4-5k ball park.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I just sold my Gheenoe NMZ to upgrade to a skiff.
Honestly, if it were just me, the Gheenoe did everything I wanted it to do for fishing in the Mosquito Lagoon.

Maybe a little squirrely for doing longer runs in choppy weather and some fisheries that required a longer open water crossing were off the list for me.

My main reason for the upgrade is to have a more wife friendly platform and allow me to explore more fisheries throughout the state that the Gheenoe may not be the best choice for.

I went from a 16' Wahoo poling skiff back in the late 80's early 90's to no boat for a while then to a Pathfinder bay boat when my kids were smaller, to a kayak for a few years, then when I tore my rotator cuff and had shoulder surgery I got the Gheenoe.

Caught a ton of fish from all the above. So I guess what I'm saying is it all depends on what your priorities are at this point in your life. They're all good choices

M-


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Exactly, the Gheenoe is indeed a great boat, but they cant handle a chop real well. Also, its pretty much a canoe on steroids, meaning you have to be stable and not tip the boat over. On a skiff, you can move around (not like a maniac) with leisure. Plus, I would love to take people out, like my mom, which is something I wouldnt do on a Gheenoe (safety liabilities). So the Gheenoe has its place, it is a favorite of many anglers, especially the Lagoon, but a microskiff would better suit me...

The thought of me poling around in the Glades hunting for tailing Reds gets me excited


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@FlatsRoamer - is this your first boat? I recommend always starting on the lower end and learn what you like before investing a lot of $$$ in a skiff. Your price range of 5k is limiting in the skiff market though - not saying it can't be done, but the trailer alone is nearly half of that amount.

You may want to spend a few K more and look at an East Cape Gladesman. They pop up on here often, would handle water better, has more room, and would still be ultra skinny.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I have never owned a boat, unless you count a kayak. Thats why I want to upgrade to a skiff, the freaking kayak alone, naked, weighs 100 lbs. Add gear and it gets heavy, very heavy, after a long day of paddling and fly casting, your arms are hella sore. Wait, you still have to carry the tank back to the car, lift it on top, and tie it down. It honestly isn't fun, and 100% because of that. I prefer wade/on foot fishing anyways, it feels like your hunting almost. 

Again, thats why I joined here, to learn more about skiffs. I know, it is going to be hard to find one that affordable, but who says I was looking for a 2017 Hells Bay with all the bells and whistles. If it runs, has a trailer, and is safe, then I will seriously consider it...

Thanks for the input, but I still have to save up, a lot. Right now I'm in the process of just looking at some, narrowing down my choices a bit...
Flats


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I would find a cheap fiberglass boat on Craigslist and get some time on it. When you've fished a few times you'll know what kind of mods and upgrades you want to put on.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@FlatsRoamer - the different between a $5k boat and a $10k one is huge. Not saying you can't find what works for $5k, but definitely look at the next bump up in the market for comparison.

Find something that holds it value for $5k, fish it, learn what you like, save up more and upgrade a few years later.  I jumped from a $6k boat to a $18k boat - it was like upgrading to first class. No matter what you get, you'll need to put in $1k a year to keep it working. BOAT stands for Break Out Another Thousand. They aren't cheap at any price point.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

That's what I was planning to do...

But, when you have never owned a boat you'll take pretty much anything that runs


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Make sure you get something compatible with
Your tow vehicle.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Please don't take any offense but if this is going to be a first boat you should start small. Get a little boat with a lower hp tiller motor and work your way up. Same with the waters you fish start with protected areas and work up to more open waters as you learn. My first real boat was a 11' tub with oars.....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

FlatsRoamer said:


> That's what I was planning to do...
> 
> But, when you have never owned a boat you'll take pretty much anything that runs


Make sure to go over any boat with a fine tooth comb. Water test and make sure it is safe. Some scooters are small and have a "sealed" hull - make sure no water can get in the "sealed" hull. Compression test all cylinders.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jupiter934 said:


> Please don't take any offense but if this is going to be a first boat you should start small. Get a little boat with a lower hp tiller motor and work your way up. Same with the waters you fish start with protected areas and work up to more open waters as you learn. My first real boat was a 11' tub with oars.....


I agree with you main thing is a good reliable motor and knowledge of whatever boat you haves ability and start slow every day on the water you will learn something good or bad. Trust me I know first hand been boating for 40 plus years with my father and kids main thing is safety and having fun. There is nothing like poling a shore line for laid up snook or redfish with their backs out of the water. Look at that smitty skiff I had on really stable and rolled gunnels way better than any gheenoe he already has boat and trailer and if you can negotiate the price some you can find kicker motors everywhere tiller handle bolt on and go fishing.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I 100% agree, and take 0 offense...

Although I wont be looking for an 11ft rowboat, a skiff in the 14-17 ft range, with a 10 hp(too light) with some work to be had on...

And of course, I am going to take it for a test drive. What things should I test come that day?

Flats


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

On older used boats(or any boat)look for soft spots amd stress cracks all over. Stick your head in hatches and look around. Look for signs of crap repair jobs. Check the bearings, leaf springs, axel, bunks on the trailer. 
One thing I always do (unless the previous owner has receipts for the work) is replace the water pump on any new to me motor.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don't be afraid of glasswork. Your mistakes won't be that big of a deal. Most will simply be cosmetic and you can usually grind off the ugliest bits. The material is easy to work with and is strong even if your laminations aren't perfect.

However, if you think you build/fix a boat to save money, think again. It takes TIME. When the fish are biting, fixing a boat instead of being on the water is frustrating unless the build process satisfies you in some way. If the process doesn't sound like fun, spend your money on a boat that is ready to rock and roll. I am not a fan of Gheenoes, but that is just personal taste, nothing more. At your budget, you can get a lot of Gheenoe for your money. I'd strongly recommend starting cheap and deciding what features are important to you.

Nate


----------



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

my personal experience was like yours last year never owned a boat, but wanted to do more then kayak, so I went on craigslist and found a cheep 15'4 Gheenoe (super simple boats) and a tiller 3 HP Yamaha so about $1000 later I had a hidious boat traler motor safty gear and trolling motor + battery. later up'd to a 10hp, The beauty no one touched about a Gheenoe is you can beat it up a bit while you learn and not worry much and can find them here ready to go in FL for about $1500 or less. They are super easy to stand in and fish, loading and unloading on the ramp is cake and you probably won't feel as bad going over a rock or oyster with a 1k boat you can touch up vs a 8-10k boat that looks amazing. I had a friend teach me a ton but a gheenoe is an amazing boat to start on to see if you want to get into it, I just told mine today to get something with a console, I learned I prefer something like a whaler/carolina skiff, but glad I had a boat I really didn't have to do much too and could focus on learning. and my Gheenoe sold for more then I put into it. I don't think buying a project is great unless your handy, but get a floating solid boat and spend time on the water the only way to know what you like or don't is experience. and yes you will break stuff, yes you will have issues and yes you will spend more then you think


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I've got around $9000 into a brand new Gheenoe Classic and I would do it all over again. It's one badass boat and it's nice knowing that everything on the boat is in perfect condition because I'm the one that bought it new and does the maintenance on it.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

My first skiff was $4000 15' with a 30 HP Yamaha with a polling platform all 2002. I picked it up in PR when I was helping bring a boat back to FL from St. Thomas. We stopped in the Bahamas and fished for bonefish on it. That is what got me hooked on flats fishing. I got it back to FL and I fished it for the last 4 years everywhere. Up here in Destin where I live, Appalachacola, I trailered it down to the Everglades twice, Mosquito Lagoon 3 times and all around Stuart. Having that boat helped me learn what I wanted in a new boat. So just this week I picked up my first ever new boat (I have had boats all my life but I never bought one new), an Ankona Native SUV 17, and I got it the way I wanted it because now I knew what i wanted.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

look into getting a Carolina Skiff, can usually fine one with motor and trailer for under 5k! Can still get skinny but have more room for a guest or two and can take a little more chop than the ol gheenoe. good luck!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get a good used Classic hull or head over or call Gheenoe.net and ask Sam if he has any "Blems" 



jupiter934 said:


> You can buy a new Gheenoe hull or certain skiff hulls (Saltmarsh, Ankona, Skimmer.....) for pretty cheap. Add a used 15-25hp 2stroke and still be in the 4-5k ball park.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I fixed up a old skiff that someone dumped in the woods 26 years ago when I was 15 and it was well worth the effort. I got my hands on a book for boat repair and it wasn't that difficult. I re did the transom, floor, decks and patched a large hole on the bottom. Looking back now I would say it was a damn good little boat that handled everything well. My gheenoe requires a combination of skill and stupidity to cross open waters and it's getting old real fast. There's some good older hulls still sitting in back yards just waiting for some TLC. Something like this http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2002-johnsen-skiff.7049/#post-50075


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

If this is your first boat, then it probably won't be your last. Buying a boat with a good reputation is important when the time comes to trade or sell. A Gheenoe is a good idea. I've had 3 of them and I catch many more fish than when I had a Grady White. Also, I can fish for more than a month for the price of one day on the Grady.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

My first boat was when I was 14, a little wooden Simmons Sea Skiff that my dad and I worked on. It was a lot of work but helped a kid go around in the marsh behind Topsail Island catching reds.

When I graduated college and bought my first boat my mind went to an affordable new boat with warranty. I wanted to spend time fishing and running around to the sandbars and not working on the boat. That was a new Carolina Skiff JVX18 and went from there to a new Scout 201 Bay, and now i'm building a new East Cape Evo X. You're going to pay more up front but I spent a lot of time on the water and if there was ever an issue I could bring it in to get it fixed. Not how everyone does it but It's how i've done it and I couldn't be happier. 

On the other hand, i've had friends buy older hull poling skiffs and constantly work on wiring, motors, and trailers. Not too much glass work unless they were changing a casting deck or something but the other three will keep you off the water. 

So for me if I were given the option I'd either get a used Gheenoe with no motor and trailer and buy those new or reconditioned and go that route, or buy an affordable new skiff to get you out there.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is an interesting link: https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5915520734.html










for $1200 you get a working skiff, that you can later choose to rebuild to your needs, or sell it after you learn what those needs are for close to the same price and find sometthing more suitable


----------

